# Which of these 3 types of men would you most likely have feelings for?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

*Alpha* - An Alpha is a man who is confident _and_ outcome independent. He is strong, tough, confident, masculine, and a happy guy. He desires no control over others in his life&#8230;he's way too busy and motivated with his own stuff to concern himself with that. You in his life are welcome to do pretty much whatever they like&#8230;other than yell at him or give him drama, which would disrupt his happiness. He is almost always happy and upbeat despite his extreme masculine nature.

*Needy Alpha* - The Needy Alpha is the standard (i.e. old) definition of "Alpha Male". He is confident but very outcome _dependent_. Like an Alpha, he's masculine, tough, very confident, and cool. However due to his strong outcome dependence he is jealous, controlling, domineering, and usually quick to anger. If things are going great, he's a happy guy just like an Alpha. But if you in his life doesn't follow his needy program, he's enraged. "How dare you disrespect me!!!" Immediately he starts barking orders, making rules, and getting into fights (verbal or otherwise). This is the guy who forces you to take men off her phone and Facebook and attempts to control your life with an iron fist.

*Beta* - Betas are men who are neither confident _nor_ outcome independent. They're the "nice guys". They're submissive, passive, careful, sweet, clingy, needy, high-drama, get oneitis fast and fall in love fast. They range from not successful with women at all to somewhat successful. When they have you as a girlfriend, they cling to you like there's no tomorrow. Unlike the Alpha or Needy Alpha, you control _him_. You snap your fingers, or threaten to leave, and he responds with a "Yes, dear!" or "Okay okay!" or "Please don't leave me! I'll promise I won't do it again!" and then takes out the trash like a good little boy. Betas tend to have high-drama relationships like Needy Alphas.
There are two kinds of betas: the "resigned beta" and the "whiny beta". The "*resigned beta*" _tends_ to have lower-drama relationships because he happily and willingly accepts your authority over him. He still lives in a prison, and still complains about it occasionally, but he kinda likes his prison. The "*whiny beta*" also accepts your control, but he hates it, and he whines, complains, fights, and argues with you constantly. He's still a beta though. He still obeys. "I have to! She might leave me! You don't understand!"


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

None of these, really.


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll bang them all, I don't discriminate.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, good job writing the "alpha" description so there are no negative traits, but the other 3 are completely negative. 

Nobody's gonna fall for that and vote alpha, just so you can complain about how girls only want them and nobody else.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> None of these, really.


Touche :teeth !


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Needy Alpha
cause it sounds like my bf lol


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

But whiny betas don't get relationships. And they're are also bad at sex, so Next...


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Yeah, good job writing the "alpha" description so there are no negative traits, but the other 3 are completely negative.
> 
> Nobody's gonna fall for that and vote alpha, just so you can complain about how girls only want them and nobody else.


+1


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

always starting over said:


> Yeah, good job writing the "alpha" description so there are no negative traits, but the other 3 are completely negative.
> 
> Nobody's gonna fall for that and vote alpha, just so you can complain about how girls only want them and nobody else.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Also, this is PUA :spam :
http://www.blackdragon-blog.com/2012/07/26/the-three-types-of-men/


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Yeah, good job writing the "alpha" description so there are no negative traits, but the other 3 are completely negative.
> 
> Nobody's gonna fall for that and vote alpha, just so you can complain about how girls only want them and nobody else.


Yeah, pretty much. Alpha all the way based on those descriptions, duh.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So... Mr. Perfect who has everything together, is always happy, and is in control of me. Someone who is in control of me, and a total prick. Someone who is controlled by me and a kind-of-happy slave. Or someone who is controlled by me and unhappily imprisoned. Wtf options are those? I would never be a good fit for an Alpha, and Id feel terrible making anyone my slave.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Also, this is PUA :spam :
> http://www.blackdragon-blog.com/2012/07/26/the-three-types-of-men/


Good find. :um


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

none of these really, more like a mix btwn alpha n beta but if i had to choose one def alpha.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

How about none of those?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

All of them sound terrible. Weird choices.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Yeah, good job writing the "alpha" description so there are no negative traits, but the other 3 are completely negative.
> 
> Nobody's gonna fall for that and vote alpha, just so you can complain about how girls only want them and nobody else.


:ditto


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

All of the guys who have ever chased after me were beta. I wasn't really attracted to any of them. Needy alpha males sound horrible to be with; I won't allow anyone to keep tabs on my life, trying to control everything I do. My sister married a Needy Alpha male; I ain't ending up like her. Obvious choice with most positive traits: Alpha males. But hey, no one is perfect.

BTW, you got the description from this site, right?? Should have included the quotes; they were very funny.

The Three Types of Men


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

None of those.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

No Kevin Bacon option?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Can you people please stop with this alpha beta ****.

We aren't pack animals.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mooooo


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

The fluffiest one with the cutest bark.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Needy Alpha sounds like a nightmare... I can't stand abusive men.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm kind of a mix between all three. would you date me?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sign me up for one whiny beta please, sounds like a good time.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Elad said:


> sign me up for one whiny beta please, sounds like a good time.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Can you people please stop with this alpha beta ****.
> 
> We aren't pack animals.


+1,000


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Some women prefer men who aren't the archetypal popular and super confident types, as those kinds of guys are perhaps more likely to mess around with other women. It's not necessarily the case therefore that women go exclusively for one kind. I have tried to forge a relationship which isn't too lopsided with one person having all the control. I try to give the other person freedom by not stopping her talking from anyone and everyone. Sometimes i have to get as angry as the other person to convey the message that you are to be respected.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Can you people please stop with this alpha beta ****.
> 
> We aren't pack animals.


Sounds like a whiny Beta

Humans are social animals. Monkeys have alpha betas. We aren't much better than them.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I like my betas.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

River In The Mountain said:


> The fluffiest one with the cutest bark.


I want one with spots.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

the highest status one, duh :b


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like alphabets


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> I like my betas.


----------



## mps625 (Jul 25, 2007)

What about me? I'm a "Gamma" - the guy who marches to their own beat, often screws around and goofs up, thereby reducing tension in the group, such as Shaggy from Scooby Doo, or Hudson from Aliens ("Game over, man, game over!").


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The guy that isn't some walking character archetype? Might as well ask would you rather date the warrior, mage or rogue.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

always starting over said:


> Yeah, good job writing the "alpha" description so there are no negative traits, but the other 3 are completely negative.
> 
> Nobody's gonna fall for that and vote alpha, just so you can complain about how girls only want them and nobody else.


And also this, if you want to influence people through writing you have to more subtle. That was like a frying pan to the face.



TicklemeRingo said:


> No Kevin Bacon option?


or bacon in general (food) *shakes head*


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

None, I'm not looking for super masculine, super needy, or super submissive.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Might as well ask would you rather date the warrior, mage or rogue.


lol


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Whiny betas... <33333333

:lol


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

always starting over said:


> Yeah, good job writing the "alpha" description so there are no negative traits, but the other 3 are completely negative.
> 
> Nobody's gonna fall for that and vote alpha, just so you can complain about how girls only want them and nobody else.


The real problem is that people use alpha incorrectly when describing certain behaviors. In nature, alphas are the ones who use _physical strength_ to establish dominance. The alpha or pack leader eats first, it walks in front, and it has first dibs with females. It is almost the exact opposite of a gentleman. Example: a gentleman will open a door and hold it open for the people behind him. An alpha male would never do that. Alpha enters first, and anyone trying to get in front of him gets an elbow to the face. A gentleman might offer his seat to someone weaker if no other seats are available. An alpha would throw the old man out of the seat and sit down.
Simply put, alpha mean bully. The biggest and strongest bully in the group gets to be the pack leader, and they will hold that leadership until someone fights them and wins.

Our legal system doesn't approve of people who show alpha traits, so dating an alpha or someone who wants to be alpha in modern society basically means dating a criminal. If an alpha wants something, they take it by force, and they do not respect authority because an alpha, by definition, challenges authority. Smoking inside buildings is alpha. Parking in a no parking zone then threatening the parking ticket guy is alpha. Overthrowing the government is alpha. Arguing or fighting with police is alpha. Raping other prisoners in jail is alpha. Raping women is alpha.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

^ Very Violent


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> ^ Very Violent


Yeah bro, we're so busy being alpha that we only have time to dominate other males. That just doesn't leave much time for females, ya know?










This video accurately shows what an alpha is. Read: douchebag.
my new haircut


----------



## my3rdmolars (Nov 23, 2012)

When a guy finds his girlfriend cute when she's mad, does that already make a guy an alpha? wow! I can't believe its an alpha trait. Does that include a girl's mood swings?


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

This poll isn't stacked in a personal bias' favor at all. Nope, definitely not.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

The descriptions make it sound like the female in the relationship is aggressive, "also accepts your control, but he hates it". It all sounds very abusive and not like they work well together. Also why isn't there a theta male category it seems like us in that group deserve a biased one sided description against us .



TicklemeRingo said:


> No Kevin Bacon option?


Why isn't there a Theodore Roosevelt option, he ripped apart super lions at the cuban entrance of the gates of hell.


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> No Kevin Bacon option?


Yes!! I want that option!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Eww none of these - are they even human? :afr


----------

